# What fuel pressure regulator for VR6 Turbo?



## spoolinglf (Jan 12, 2004)

Ive been looking at fuel pressure regulators for my car, ive been looking at the trylosport regulator that is a drop in repacement for the oem fpr and i have also looked at eip's regulator that is also a rising rate for boost. I have autronic standalone with 83lb injectors. Iam also currently running a bosch in-line pump with stock in tank.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: What fuel pressure regulator for VR6 Turbo? (spoolinglf)*

~ 3 bar is probably where you want to be.
be carefule running such large inj. with the stock fuel rail
if/when you get to high duty cycle you may find that
you can't feed the 6th inj....
83# inj. there has never been a vr6 built to use that much gasoline....
~800whp potential.

Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## spoolinglf (Jan 12, 2004)

Is 3bar where the regulator is stock.


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (spoolinglf)*

obd1 vr6 have a 4 bar

-jared


----------

